# Mysterious disease?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Upon closer examination of my shrimps, the inside, where their stomach and dodo hole is located LOL , their inside look cloudy white and not clear as usual. It seems to be a viral or bacteria infection. And don't ask me to put pics, because my pics have a huge MB pixel, so I can't post. There was a thread on how to do it, but I'll do it later. But anyways, does someone have a clue to what wrong? Is it contagious for other shrimps? Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

that's typically a sign of stress.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Erirku... I don't think that this would be stress, unless something drastic has changed in your tank. I know my shrimp inside color will change when they eat different types of food.

_Is the behavior of the shrimp any different than before?_

_What kind of shrimp have this problem?_


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Agreed with Trenac -- and, what are your water parameters?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Their behavior seems the same, nothing different. The -------- ( had to delete for my safety) are having this problem. I think it the heat here. The shrimp are in my room, and temp gets to about 86 F. I think thats whats causing it! Thanks


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

This might be a shot in the dark, but might they be possibly eggs?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

No eggs, I wish! The white stuff seems to be in their intestine area.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can it perhaps be something they are eating? (sorry it's not eggs).


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I put a pic in the photoalbulm in the shrimp section. Can someone PM me on how to attach files? Reading the sticky in aquarium photography doesn't comply with me. Thanks


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Erirku said:


> Their behavior seems the same, nothing different. The -------- ( had to delete for my safety) are having this problem. I think it the heat here. The shrimp are in my room, and temp gets to about 86 F. I think thats whats causing it! Thanks


For your safety? LOL! I'm telling!

From the looks of your pics, I don't think its any disease, it looks like they are just not liking their conditions. It seems like clear bodied animals (fish included) will turn opaque when environmentally stressed. change your water, clean the filters etc. and see if that changes things.

BTW, why the hell is your room that hot?!? Open a window for goodness sake and enjoy the cold front and high winds we've been getting!

HAHA, cold front in Hawaii= mid 70's during the day, high 60's at night!
sorry, I just had to rub it in


----------

